# Sinks. Wax?



## songlady (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I read about it on here or somewhere else on the web. But hope someone here can help me. Is there a specific kind of wax to use on sinks and shower walls? Does it matter if I use paste wax or liquid?  Do I use car wax or floor wax ( Do they even still make floor wax???)    

I have M S and cleaning the shower walls is a pain. And uncomfortable to say the least so I'm trying to streamline some of my chores. And it's downright depressing what my husband can do to a just cleaned sink! :Bawling: :Bawling:

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I use turtle wax, the paste. Looks like a big can of shoe polish. It works really good.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Turtle wax paste for cars is what i use, Do NOT wax bottom of tub, it will be slippery.


----------



## songlady (May 15, 2011)

Thank you. Turtle wax is what I'll look for next time I'm in town then. 

Nope, just going to do the walls and sinks, or find a nice tall person to do the shower for me maybe


----------

